# Watch Winder recommendation for Omega Seamaster 8800



## KingsGambit (Sep 23, 2017)

Hi all, I've been looking at getting a watch winder and in the researching, I've seen various bits of advice, much on this very forum, about the winding direction and RPM for specific watches. The gist as I understood it was that different models need winding either CW, CCW or either/both and also have a recommended RPM so the watch both keeps time without being "overcharged" or overwound. I have been looking for information specific to my watch, an Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra with 8800 mechanics (220.10.38.20.03.001) on the Omega web site (I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post a link to the omega site?).

So I have two separate but related questions. The first is what direction/RPM winder is suitable to this watch please? I haven't had any luck with finding out information so any advice greatly appreciated. The second is, are there any watch winders (preferably of the appropriate spec) that are "stealth" or innocuous? eg. looks like another, every day object for the purpose of keeping valuables hidden? Has anyone encountered anything like this before? Something stealthy, or in a safe that looks like another thing.

Many thanks in advance for any tips, thoughts or suggestions


----------



## KingsGambit (Sep 23, 2017)

Would love any thoughts or suggestions for a suitable winder. It actually links back to my first post on this forum here, wherein I described how I came to be in the market for a luxury watch in the first place. A winder that doesn't look like a winder would offer some peace of mind.


----------



## Watagump (Mar 1, 2018)

I have this winder, it comes in different colors, you can find them on ebay, its a Pangea. Wolfe are very good but on the pricier side. The picture of mine isnt stealth by any means, but it also has storage.


----------



## 10mmauto (Jan 22, 2012)

I just did a Google search for the same information (direction and rpms) and came up with this thread. Since I haven't found the answer yet, maybe it will help to bump this up?


----------



## pumxee (Mar 8, 2018)

I wasn't aware that watches had specific requirements about winding. Is it that important OP? Would I ruin my watches if I over turned them?


----------



## JoeRN (Sep 29, 2017)

pumxee said:


> I wasn't aware that watches had specific requirements about winding. Is it that important OP? Would I ruin my watches if I over turned them?


I definitely don't know the answer to this for certain, but if the watch doesn't got "overwound" swinging around on your wrist all day, I don't expect it would on any of these winders. Just a guess I'm pretty sure all automatics have a clutch that keeps them from being overwound.


----------



## Grendeline (Aug 24, 2017)

JoeRN said:


> I definitely don't know the answer to this for certain, but if the watch doesn't got "overwound" swinging around on your wrist all day, I don't expect it would on any of these winders. Just a guess I'm pretty sure all automatics have a clutch that keeps them from being overwound.





pumxee said:


> I wasn't aware that watches had specific requirements about winding. Is it that important OP? Would I ruin my watches if I over turned them?


The watch won't get 'overwound.' They have clutches to prevent such a thing. Some watches aren't as efficient and need to worn or turned more or less than others to keep them charged. Over winding them basically means that you are putting a tiny bit more stress on the crown and associated winding bits. It's not a lot to worry about, but if you are going to keep a watch on a winder for years at a time, it makes the most sense to get a winder that can wind the watch near where it needs to be to maintain time.


----------



## asorel (Aug 13, 2018)

Grendeline;46787821The watch won't get 'overwound.' They have clutches to prevent such a thing. Some watches aren't as efficient and need to worn or turned more or less than others to keep them charged. Over winding them basically means that you are putting a tiny bit more stress on the crown and associated winding bits. It's not a lot to worry about said:


> That seems like overthinking the problem to me. If overstress of the crown (since most autos have a clutch) is really that much of an issue, just stick a wall timer on the outlet, and set it to turn for an hour once a day, or whatever you feel is an appropriate interval.


----------



## Sherrytang (Aug 18, 2018)

I have a chiyoda watch winder, I think it's a good choice.


----------



## Larsjeee (Jul 14, 2017)

I think the important question here is the number of rotations that you use, as well as the direction. Any decent watchwinder has settings for this (I own a pretty cheap sub-100 Euro winder that does its job just fine). This site could help: https://www.buben-zorweg.com/en/service/winding-specifications.html


----------



## dpercival1971 (Oct 18, 2020)

KingsGambit said:


> Hi all, I've been looking at getting a watch winder and in the researching, I've seen various bits of advice, much on this very forum, about the winding direction and RPM for specific watches. The gist as I understood it was that different models need winding either CW, CCW or either/both and also have a recommended RPM so the watch both keeps time without being "overcharged" or overwound. I have been looking for information specific to my watch, an Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra with 8800 mechanics (220.10.38.20.03.001) on the Omega web site (I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post a link to the omega site?).
> 
> So I have two separate but related questions. The first is what direction/RPM winder is suitable to this watch please? I haven't had any luck with finding out information so any advice greatly appreciated. The second is, are there any watch winders (preferably of the appropriate spec) that are "stealth" or innocuous? eg. looks like another, every day object for the purpose of keeping valuables hidden? Has anyone encountered anything like this before? Something stealthy, or in a safe that looks like another thing.
> 
> Many thanks in advance for any tips, thoughts or suggestions


720 Bidirectional


https://www.omegawatches.com/fileadmin/Customer_Service/calleo/faq/FAQ-watch_winder_EN.pdf


----------

